# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Tinguj...emocione...pershendetje

## broken_smile

:buzeqeshje:

----------

alnosa (19-06-2014)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

alnosa (19-06-2014)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------



----------


## Xhuxhumaku

http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.it...mediaset.shtml

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## DreamspiceAL

Album....UNIKAL

----------

alnosa (19-06-2014)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

alnosa (19-06-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Pershnes arbenin, dhe draguen,





Grande!!!!

----------


## prishtina75

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GFsNzk3NB_0

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

pershendes, pershnes, pershnes,...




"bitqin",...lol

 :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

blood,

tifozet e anglise dhe spanjes ti pershnesim?




 :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------

alnosa (19-06-2014)

----------


## alnosa



----------


## alnosa



----------


## alnosa

.

----------

